# Who Collects



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Russian watches as oppose to buying and selling them? Who has an on-going interest in Russian watches? Who is building a collection? PM me if you like.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Got a few Mark, wouldn't say it's that much of a collection - maybe a colective :grin:

Let's see, off the top of the head, I've got three Vostoks, three Slava's, two Pobeda, a Volna, a Mayak (Mark) and maybe 6 Raketas. Does that qualify as a collection? Must get a piccie or two to put up, so many watches - so little time :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I own 24 Russian watches including Vostoks, Poljots, Burans, Sturmanskies,as well as a Ural, Popeda, Okeah & Kirovsike, they`re all keepers but I wouldn`t really consider myself a collector


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I love them - I've not bought much for a while, but I've recently decided to try and get one each of every Russian made Sekonda I can find. It should keep me quiet for the next 40 years or so! :lol:

Currently got about 35 Vostoks, Poljots, Sekondas, Slavas, Raketas etc. - never flipped one and probably never will... Have you been rooting around in the garage again, Mark? I guess you need space for that caravan bike you'll be getting... :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I have a bag full of Russian watches, over a dozen, that aren't working properly. Most are branded Sekonda and not for the factory in which they were really made.

I bought a Sekonda (Raketa movement) manual wind new in â€™84. It was my â€œtimerâ€, it had to ensure I was on track to the â€œminuteâ€ each day as I was a pieceworker on a pot bank. It did an outstanding job in a hot and very dusty workplace; it never let me down. :thumbsup:

In the end I retired it and bought a cheap digital watch to take its place, I couldnâ€™t stand to see a nice mechanical watch suffer such a shitty environment any longer. I still have the watch, the case isnâ€™t much worn because it spent most of its time hanging on a nail at the end of my bench. The dust didnâ€™t seem get in to it and it still runs okay, but it might benefit from a service.

The dial seems to have taken a battering from the heat and moisture though; there a tiny blisters on it. 

Despite it being worth nowt, I wouldnâ€™t part with it in exchange for a Rolex.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have Vostoks, Poljots, Rodinas, Kirovs, 3133s, Sports, Moscows, Svets. Garos, Saturns, Slava, Pobedas and others...

Quite a few now that I look!


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,i built up a Russian collection before,than had to sell most, because of my work situation at the time,[so i never say never].

I always regreted it,so started again,this time concentrating on Poljots dress watches from the 50`s/60`s and 70`s,3017 chrono`s and Vostok precisions, but i am starting to slip,have started buying some particular types of Raketa,i still have some 3133 chrono`s from previously[which i have had nothing but trouble with,all four currently away in Ukraine for repair,and some other odds and sods,pocket watches,instruments,car clocks etc.

To be honest i am starting to get more than i can handle,when you take into consideration ongoing maintainance.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I have two active collections - Molnija's with different case backs and 'badged' Molnija's - total 42 pocket watches and growing.

I also have a few wristwatches covering various makes, including; a couple of Strelas, a handful of Vostoks, similar number of Poljots and half a dozen slim Luch's with various coloured faces.

Once serviced they have nearly all been good time keepers. Started to get pricier so not acquired many of late.

Julian L


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Have just ordered my first today....a Vostok Amphibian. Who knows....maybe I'm on slippery slope to ruin from now on??? Will past judgement when the watch arrives.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,

I have a few Russian watches.










This is my first mechanical watch. The one that started it all!










I bought this one recently. I always fancied a watch with a green dial. It took a while to find one I liked. It's a bit weird, but it looks better on the wrist than it does zoomed in.



















I bought this one because I really liked the style of the numerals. I needs a nice smart strap and a new crystal when I get round to it.

I'm after a nice Poljot Chrono next for the collection. I love the Strela one in white.


----------

